# Got Pork?



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

So Trishaane was kind enough to give us some of these large foam blocks she got on Free cycle. I really had nothing in mind when i took one home. This is what I came up with. It took around an hour to carve and sand and i latexed it the next day. Very Easy nothing prop but it will work so well in the Butcher room...


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very nice................


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

Creativity at it's best...nice thinkin'


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

I used to work in a slaughtehouse. Now you've gone and made me hungry.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes Jeff this was definitely a cool way to use the foam. I think you took more foam so I am anxious to see what else you will make. You are a person that thinks outside of the box and comes up with some really creative ideas. Great job!


----------



## GhoulishGadgets (May 13, 2010)

nice one, that looks cool

Si


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

that's sick .....awesome!!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

anyone up for some que?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Yuck, in a good way.


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Thanks guys...I was able to grab two more blocks from trishaanne. I would like to make a full size one without the head. I dont think the block is thick enough for a full size head. I was thinking of glueing many peices of foam together and carving it out that way.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Ah, Abattoir!

There was an old slaughter house in Baton Rouge. My Dad said that every time he and his dad went passed it. Grandpa would exclaim, "ah, abattoir!"
He was a strange, man of french lineage. (Felt the need to explain)


Great Pork!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

That will be great in a butcher room, excellent work!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

nixie said:


> Yuck, in a good way.


i agree with Nixie on this one...yuck...cool prop!


----------



## Dr Dark (May 13, 2010)

Wow, that's really nice!!! Excellent work!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmm ... looks good!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Looks great, I'll take 3lbs of pork chops and a pork roast please.


----------

